# Air Force Pilot



## Ranger12 (9 Dec 2004)

Hello any pilots on here who has msn or a phone and i can talk to about a career? Thanks alot


----------



## Bograt (9 Dec 2004)

Ranger,

I am sure you understand that people are sensitive about sharing their numbers online. I would suggest you ask here and I am sure someone will answer. You may want to also search this site regarding this MOC. 

Cheers,

Boggy


----------



## Ranger12 (9 Dec 2004)

ya i know i thought of that after i did the post. i just want to know what it takes to become a Fighter pilot or a Choper pilot.. if i have a C+ in school now is that good enough to get me a Pilot spot? Plus to get that fighter spot do i have to be the top student in my class in Flight school and stuff? Thanks


----------



## Inch (9 Dec 2004)

Pilots are officers so that means you'll need a university degree. So your marks need to be good enough to get into university. Strong math and physics skills are essential but any degree will do.

Half of the cockpits in the CF are helos so it's not all that hard to get a helo slot. As for the jet spots, it's just timing when you go through Moose Jaw, sometimes there's 3 jet spots per course, sometimes there's only 1. The top student on Basic flight training in Moose Jaw will get their choice, after that, it's a mystery how they pick the slots. I have no idea how they do it, I think they do try to give you your second choice if you don't get your first, but it's not a guarantee. They'll send you where they need you.

Cheers


----------

